# About Today



## Admin (May 19, 2006)

We hope you see a new section About Today at the bottom of the forum screen. Here you can enter any upcoming events or any interesting piece of (sikh) history that happened on this day. 

Let us individually make an endevour to add atleast two events in this section and make this a reference guide for anyone visiting SPN.

With Regards


----------

